# Useful site for soste/overnights



## eddied

Buon giorno tutti,
just had a look at this site, which you may find useful if you are thinking of touring Italy in the future. The English is a bit quaint, but understandable:
www.camperpark.net

saluti,
eddied


----------



## carol

Just in case several missed this - I'll give it a bump for you 

Carol


----------

